# Western flyer box help



## Brayden (Sep 4, 2019)

Can anyone help give me more info on this bike.  Someone gave it to my son and now he wants to sell it to go to road bike.  He’s 10.  I know nothing about it.    Any idea on how old it is and who’s much it’s worth.  General idea on price is fine I just don’t want him getting completely taken.  
But if I can share some cool stories or something I might be able to convince him to keep it


----------



## carbon8 (Sep 9, 2019)

Oh man, I had this bike and loved it. However, I thought mine had just black mag rims not the webbed motomag style like on yours. Probably bought mine in '81-early '82. A lot of dept. store bikes/brands don't bring much over $150-$200 including these western flyers but the freestyle models do bring $500+ probably due to the cool frame designs for the freedom 1 & 2 models.

 Check those wheels for a motomag stamp on one of the bigger spokes, they could be painted. If wheels are motomag that will bump the value up a bit.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 9, 2019)

The wheels look NICE= Worth MORE than the bike per say,,


----------



## REDAIR13 (Oct 2, 2019)

If the wheels are not cracked, I'd pay 250 for them alone.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 2, 2019)

I bet you would.Out here in cali,they are 500 a pair in perfect condition


----------

